# Bump in the right direction?



## Momoharu (Feb 4, 2010)

So we had to sign up for this SAT website at school, and we gave some contact information, so I checked my e-mail today and apparently I have the qualities some colleges are looking for.

Anyone know anything helpful about Champlain College, Westmont College, Houston Baptist College, or Centenary College?  Possibly more to come.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 4, 2010)

If a college resorts to e-mailing you it is probably not worth going to (although there are exceptions; I got something like three e-mails from Columbia after I did the SATs).


----------



## spaekle (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh, colleges send everyone things. I got letters from Pratt and NYU, and I doubt I'd get into either of those schools if I tried. 

If you want information on colleges, though, you could always look them up on the College Board's database thing. I looked up a couple of the ones you listed and they seem to be little liberal arts colleges that aren't particularly selective.


----------

